# holy communion



## cleverclogs7 (24 Apr 2009)

My daughter is making her communion in may.today a letter was givin to all the children that if the parents need a letter confirming the child making the communion for the social welfare to let them know.

Does s.w help with cost ?


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2009)

Assistance may be given by the Community Welfare Officer towards additional clothing expenses for communion/confirmation.   The CWO requires verification of the communion/confirmation, which explains the school note.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

97. Mr. Davern asked the Minister for Social Welfare the number of health board areas that are giving supplementary welfare allowance for holy communion and confirmation; the number that are not; and the reason therefor.

Minister for Social Welfare (Proinsias De Rossa): Under the supplementary welfare allowance scheme all health boards may make a single payment to meet an exceptional need, including assistance with the cost of clothing, to persons in receipt of social welfare or health board payments. 

Health boards recognise that confirmation and communion times involve families in additional expense and all boards assist with such costs. Health boards decide each application on its merits having regard to the income and circumstances of the applicant.

[broken link removed]


----------



## cleverclogs7 (24 Apr 2009)

Yes i read that this afternoon.I hope they do help out.Got a loan of 2 dresses.1 was way to big and the other far to small.so i bought one in dublin for 80e and 35e shoes.hairband tiara 13e and little bag 7e.Then theres the lunch of 7 people  

Well,one can only hope for a bite outta the euro millions tonight.That r we'll be eating mcdonalds lol


----------

